# Batman.Arkham.Origins.XBOX360-COMPLEX and Just.Dance.Kids.2014.XBOX360-iMARS



## FAST6191 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Just.Dance.Kids.2014.XBOX360-iMARS*
A kinect only just dance game featuring shows from television and such aimed at children.... songs are quite varied though I can not get a complete list. Wikipedia has a more complete one than most ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_Dance_Kids_2014 ).

*Batman.Arkham.Origins.XBOX360-COMPLEX*
Seems to be region free. Not due out for a couple more days so play it as you will.
As the boxart below says there is going to be DLC. Not sure if it is going to be quite as bad as last time.

The previous Batman games were both favourites of many and hits and this looks like it should follow up there, or as it is a prequel lead up to it.

Amazon words
Batman: Arkham Origins features an expanded Gotham City and introduces an original prequel storyline set several years before the events of Batman: Arkham Asylum and Batman: Arkham City, the first two critically acclaimed games of the franchise.

Taking place before the rise of Gotham City’s most dangerous criminals, the game showcases a young and unrefined Batman as he faces a defining moment in his early career as a crime fighter that sets his path to becoming the Dark Knight. As the story unfolds, players will meet many important characters for the first time and forge key relationships.

 You've hidden in the shadows and tied enemies to the ceiling beams in Batman: Arkham Asylum. You've leapt from the rooftops and put fear into the hearts of criminals in Batman: Arkham City. Now see how The Batman earned his reputation and started his one-man war on the criminals of Gotham City in Batman: Arkham Origins. Taking place before Batman: Arkham Asylum, this prequel will feature Batman meeting many of his greatest enemies for the very first time. It's going to be less handshaking and more flying Batarangs and bullets. You'll also see some new faces among Batman's rogues gallery, including the creepy and incredibly malicious Black Mask. 

*Video* Gameplay footage, it is a Batman game so of course there is going to be footage.

*Boxart*



 
*NFO*

```
- C O M P L E X -
                                                                  ■
 ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ █▄▄ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀
 ▒▓████▀▀██▄  ░▒████▀▀███▄ ▓▒███▀▀███▀▀██▄ ▒▓███▀▀██▄▐█  ▒▓███▀▀██▄ ███▄    ▄█▄
 ▓█████  ███  ▒▓████  ████ ▓████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████  ███ ▐▓██▌  ▓██
 ▓█████       ▓█████  ████ ▒████  ███  ███ ▓████  ▐██▐█  ▓████      ▐▓██▌  ▐██▌
 ██████       ██████  ████ █████  ███  ███ █████ ▐██▌▐█  █████       ▀███  ██▀
 ██████       ▓█████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▀  ██  ▓████▀        ███▀█
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  ▓████  ▀▀▀▐█       ▄███  ▐█▄
 ██████  ████ ██████  ████ █████       ███ █████  █████  ███▐█  ███ ▓███▌  ██▓
 ▀█████▄▄███▀ ▀█████▄▄████ █████   ▄▄▄▄██▀ █████  █████▄▄███▐█▄▄███ ▐▓███ ▀█▀
 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ▀██▀▀▄▄▄▄▄
   ▓                                                                       ▀▓▀
     ▀ ■                     P R E S E N T S   :                          ▄■

                          Batman: Arkham Origins    

 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▒▄▄▄▄▄

         Region      : Region Free           Languages: English          
     ▄   Size        : 2 DVDs                Genre    : Action         ■
   ■     Platform    : XBOX 360              Date     : 10/2013         ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                     ■
 
  Release Info:                                                              ▀
  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

  Batman: Arkham Origins features an expanded Gotham City and introduces an 
  original prequel storyline occurring several years before the events of 
  Batman: Arkham Asylum and Batman: Arkham City. Taking place before the 
  rise of Gotham City's most dangerous villains and assassins, the game 
  showcases a young, raw, unrefined Batman as he faces a defining moment 
  in his early career as a crime fighter that sets his path to becoming 
  the Dark Knight. As the story unfolds, witness identities being formed 
  and key relationships being forged.
 

  Notes:
  ~~~~~~~

  Enjoy
  

     ▄                                                                    ■
   ■                      Enjoy This Fine COMPLEX Release               ▄
 ▄▄▄▓▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░▄▄▄▄▄▄
     ▄                                                                 ■▄ bmx!
```


----------

